# متى خلق النور ؟



## KERO KINGOOO (8 ديسمبر 2005)

ورد في سفر التكوين أن الله خلق النور في اليوم الأول (تك1: 3). بينما ورد أنه خلق الشمس والقمر والنجوم في اليوم الرابع (تك1: 14 ـ 18). فما الفرق بين الأمرين. 
ومتى خُلق النور؟ في اليوم الأول، أم في اليوم الرابع؟

يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث، أطال الله حياته:

خلق الله النور في اليوم الأول، حسبما قال الكتاب. 

ولكن أي نور؟ إنه مادة النور .. كتلة النار المضيئة التي صنع منها الله في اليوم الرابع الشمس والقمر والنجوم. وفي هذا اليوم الرابع أيضاً وضع الله قوانين الفلك والعلاقات الثابتة بين هذه الأجرام السمائية 
______________________________________________________________
من كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث


----------



## Michael (8 ديسمبر 2005)

اية الشغل النار دة

ربنا يباركك

سلام الرب معك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (8 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا ليك استاذ مجدى دى شهادة اعتز بيها
اخوك كيرو


----------



## Michael (8 ديسمبر 2005)

افضل مجدى او اخوك مجدى وبس

والعفو كيرلس

وان شاء الله هذكرك فى صلاتى
وانت ايضا اذكرنى فى صلاتك

سلام الرب معك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (8 ديسمبر 2005)

ماشى يا اخويا مجدى انت تأمر وانا عليا انفذ
اخوك المتوسط كيرو


----------



## My Rock (8 ديسمبر 2005)

ما اخلى عندما يجتمع الاخوة معا و يتبادلوا الحديث في امور الكتاب المقدس, الرب بارككم

سلام و نعمة و موضوع سهل و سلس


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (8 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا ليك مشرفنا الكبير ماى روك على كلامك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 ديسمبر 2005)

انت اكيدبتقرا الانجيل يا انطون


----------



## samy2005 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: متى خلق النور ؟*

مساء الخير 
خلق النور مع بداية خلق الخليقة و لكن خلق النور الحقيقي هو بداية خلق ابونا ادم و امنا حواء لكي يتمتع الانسان بما خلقة الله


----------



## samy2005 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: متى خلق النور ؟*

مساء الخير 
انا عضو جديد في المنتدي فاتمني ان اكون صديق معكم


----------



## fifo_10 (8 أغسطس 2009)

اشكر تعب محبتك .


----------



## صبرى نيقولا (18 فبراير 2010)

بالفعل خلق الله النورفى اليوم الاول  لكن "وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمه"وسببهاان كل العناصر كانت فى الحاله البخاريه وكذلك ضعف قوة مصدر الضؤ (لان كتلته كانت مبعثره)ومع برودة الارض تدريجيا وتكاثف كمية البخار بدأ ت قوة الضؤ تزيد ووصلت لأقصى درجه فىاليوم الرابع (وعمل الله النورين العظيمين)لاحظهنا قوله وعمل ولم يقل خلق لان عملية الخلق كانت فى البدء ولم تتكرر في اى يوم اخر


----------



## jhon mark (8 مارس 2010)

*     بعد الانفجار العظيم (Big Bang) بحوالي 300 ألف سنة تشكلت ذرات الهيدروجين والهليوم المستقرة، وبشكل تدريجي بدأت هذه الذرات في التجمع على شكل سُحب غبارية تُدعى السُدُم، وعلى مدى 300 مليون سنة نمت هذه السدم أكثر وبدأت تجذب الذرات أكثر وأكثر ما أدى تكثفها أكثر وزيادة حرارتها.
في نهاية المطاف أصبح مركز هذه الغيوم السديمية ساخنا جدا وكثيفا لدرجة أنه انفجر على شكل تفاعل نووي هائل، وبدأت ذرات الهيدروجين بالاندماج مع بعضها البعض متحولة إلى هيدروجين ومنتجة معها كمية كبيرة من الحرارة، والغيوم السديمية تحولت إلى كرات مشتعلة من النار، وتلك كانت ميلاد أولى النجوم.*




*






 حياة النجوم*
*     بعد الانفجار الكبير، فقط العناصر الكيميائية البسيطة مثل الهيدروجين والهليوم كانت موجودة، هذا يجعلنا نطرح سؤالا ألا وهو: من أين أتت العناصر الكيميائية الأخرى مثل الكربون والأكسجين...؟*
*
     الجوب يكمن داخل النجوم، حيث أن النجوم طوال حياتها تعمل كمصانع للذرات في عملية تُدعى "التأليف النووي" "Nucleosynthesis"، حيث يتم في البدأ تحول الهيدروجين إلى هليوم وبعد أن ينفذ الهيدروجين يبدأ الهليوم بالتحول إلى كربون وهكذا... ويتم ذلك عبر الاندماج النووي وليس الانشطار النووي كما يحدث في المفاعلات النووية على الأرض.*
*
     الانشطار النووي هو تشظية ذرات ثقيلة مثل ذرة اليورانيوم عبر قذفها بنترون في أغلب الأحيان، ويكون الناتج ذرتان أخف + نوترونين أو ثلاثة. وكمثال فإنه عند قذف ذرة يورانيوم 235 بنوترون يُمكن أني ينتج التالي: الكر يبتون 91 والباريوم 142 + ثلاثة نوترونات، وكذلك يُمكن أن ينتج سترونتيوم 94 إكزينيون 140 + نوترونين.
     الاندماج النووي هو التحام ذرتين خفيفتين ويكون الناتج ذرة أثقل، فمثلا ينتج الهليوم وهو ذرة أثقل من الهيدروجين، عبر اندماج الهيدروجين 2 (أو ما يُعرف بالدوتريوم) مع الهيدروجين 3 (أو ما يعرف بالثريتيوم) وكذلك ينتج نوترون واحد عن هذا الاندماج هنا. وفي حالات أخرى تنتج فوتونات ذات موجات قصيرة وطاقة عالية...

ملحوظة: الذرة الخفيفة أو البسيطة هي التي تحتوي على عدد بروتونات أقل والثقيلة هي التي تحتوي على عدد بروتونات أكثر (ما يُعرف بالعدد الذري)، فمثلا: عدد بروتونات اليورانيوم هو 92 بينما عدد بروتونات الهيدروجين هو 1 والهليوم هو 2 والكربون هو 6.

     إن النجوم الحديثة الولادة (نسبيا) يبدأ فيها (كما ذكرت أعلاه) اندماج الهيدروجين إلى هليوم وبعد ذلك تندمج ذرات الهليوم مكونة ذرات الكربون وبعد أن ينفذ الهليوم يبدأ الكربون في الاندماج وينتج الأوكسجين، ويستمر هذا التطور الاندماجي من الأخف إلى الأثقل ثم الأثقل... حتى يموت النجم، وشمسنا ستتوقف عند حد اندماج الكربون وتكوين الأوكسجين عندها ستموت، بينما نجوم أخرى أكبر ستستمر في إنتاج عناصر أثقل إلى حد إنتاج الحديد والذي عدده الذري 26، وهذا هو أقصى حد يُمكن للاندماج النووي بلوغه داخل النجوم.

     إذا كان الحديد هو أقصى حد يُمكن بلوغه في النجوم فكيف تتكون العناصر الأثقل من الحديد مثل الكوبلت وعدده الذري 27، وذرات الذهب وعددها الذري 79...؟ الجواب هو أنها تنتج خلال انفجارات "المستعرات العظمى" وهذه الانفجارات هي موت النجوم الهائلة.*​


----------



## joker46 (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا الرب يباركك


----------



## مينا إيليا (8 فبراير 2012)

***لم يخلق الله الظلمة ثم خلق النور ولكن في مرحلة معينة من مراحل خلق الأرض كانت هناك ظلمة بسبب تصاعد أبخرة العناصر الكثيفة التي حجزت النور فلم يصل إلي الأرض لسببين : 
1/  سمك الأبخرة التي كانت تحيط بالأرض فتحجب الضوء من الوصول إليها وهذا ما نلاحظه عندما ترتفع نسبة بخار الماء ( الشبورة ) في الهواء فيتكون الضباب الذي يمنع الرؤية فلا يقدر سائق السيارة أن يأخذ سرعته التي أعتاد عليها ، ونلاحظ هذا أيضاً عندما تتلبد السماء بالغيوم الثقيلة فإن الإضاءة علي الأرض تنخفض .
2/  ضعف مصدر الضوء لأن الشمس كانت في مراحل تكوينها الأولي وكما يقولون كانت الشمس في مرحلتها الجنينية فلم تكن قد وصلت إلي كمال قوتها بعد .
***عندما قال الله " ليكن نور " أ ي لتنكشع الأبخرة التي تغطي الأرض وتسبب الظلمة ...لترتفع الستارة الكثيفة من بخار الماء التي تمنع وصول النور إلي الأرض ... كيف ؟ بأن تبرد الأرض فتستقبل المطر المنهمر عليها ولا يتصاعد منها بعد إلا بقدر محدد علي شكل سحب وفلاً عندما انكشفت هذه الأبخرة استضاءت الأرض .
•	ويقول الأستاذ الدكتور يوسف رياض بكلية العلوم جامعة الإسكندرية وأستاذ مادة العهد القديم بإكليريكية الإسكندرية خلق الله النور في اليوم الأول ، فالسموات تحتوي علي مليارات ومليارات من الشموس مثل شمسنا وهي مضيئة هذا هو النور الأول . كانت الأرض ملتهبة درجة حرارة سطحها حوالي 6000م ويغلفها بخار الماء بكثرة وعندما أرتفع هذا البخار إلي الطبقات العليا برد ثم نزل علي الأرض التي مازالت ساخنة فتبخر الماء ثانية وهكذا توالت عمليات التبخر ثم نزول الماء حتى بردت الأرض واستقرت المياه علي الأرض وسميت غمراً . في اليوم الأول لم يصل ضوء الشمس بكامل قوته إلي الأرض لأنها كانت مغلقة ببخار الماء بكثافة شديدة ، وفي اليوم الرابع استقرت المياه علي الأرض فوصل ضوء الشمس إلي الأرض بكامل قوته وليس صحيحاً أن الله خلق الشمس في اليوم الرابع إنما خلقت في اليوم الأول ضمن خلقة السموات .

•	وتقول الدكتورة نبيلة توما ، مؤلفة وخادمة بكنيسة مارمرقس مصر الجديدة " خلق الله النور في اليوم الأول " لأنه لابد من وجود الضوء قبل الكائنات الحية فالطاقة الضوئية تعمل علي استمرارية الحياة من خلال تأثيرها الفعال في عملية التمثيل الضوئي (الكلوروفيل) في النبات التي يتكون بها الأكسجين الذي تستنشقه ، وبتقدم العلم لنا صدق كلام موسي النبي وقد أوضحت الكتب العلمية الحديثة أن الضوء في اليوم الأول كان نتيجة تكاثف الأبخرة التي كانت تحجبه وذلك نتيجة انخفاض درجة حرارة  الأرض وتوقف تبخيرها للماء وتساقط البخار كأمطار استقرت علي سطح الأرض .

ولكن من أين جاء النور الذي كانت تحجبه الأبخرة ؟ نور اليوم الأول يرجع إلي نور الشمس التي لم تكن قد أكتمل نموها ولم تكن قد وصلت إلي كمال قوتها الحالية حيث كانت سديماً مبعثراً ضعيف الضوء .
والنور في اليوم الأول مع أنه كان باهتاً ضعيفاً إلا أنه كان كافياً لحياة الكائنات الأولية التي خلقها الله ، وكان كافياً لتجديد القليل من الأكسجين الذي تستنزفه تلك الكائنات في التنفس . وفي قول موسي النبي " وقال الله ليكن نور " لم يقل أن الله خلق النور أو عمل النور بل " ليكن نور " فلم يكن كلام الله متعلقاً بمصدر النور بل بما يحجب النور للوصول إلي الأرض كأنه يصدر أمراً بأن تبرد الأرض ليتكثف البخار فيصل النور إلي الأرض .
•	ويقول الدكتور ملاك شوقي إسكاروس باحثاً وخادماً بالإسكندرية " نضع أمام أعيننا كلمات الوحي الإلهي التي تخص النور والتي ذكرت في الإصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين فنجد أن الوحي قد ذكرها في ثلاثة مواضع وهي حسب التدرج الزمني :- 
1-	" في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض " (تك1: 1)
2-	" وقال الله ليكن نور " (تك1: 3)
3-	" فعمل الله النورين العظيمين " (تك1: 6)
وبالمقارنة بين العبارات الثلاثة نصل إلي الفهم الصحيح ففي العبارة الأولي نقرأ أن الله خلق . ومعني خلق أي أوجد من العدم فالله أوجد مادة النور من لا شئ .وفي العبارة الثانية ذكرت عبارة " ليكن نور " ففي هذه المرحلة لم يغير الله شيئاً في طبيعة مصادر الضوء وبصفة خاصة الشمس ولكن كل ما تم تغيره يخص الأرض نفسها فالأرض كما سبق أن عرفنا أنها كانت محاطة بكميات كبيرة من الأبخرة المتصاعدة وكل ما حدث أنه بسبب برودة الأرض بالتدرج تكاثفت الأبخرة المحيطة بها وغمرت الأرض كمياه وبالتالي تمكن الضوء سواء من السديم الذي أخذت منه الشمس أو من غيره من الوصول للأرض . أما في العبارة الثالثة ففيما يكلمنا الوحي الإلهي علي لسان موسي النبي قائلاً " فعمل الله النورين العظيمين " ولم يقل خلق ومن هنا نري أن ما حدث إنما هو تغير نسبي في طبيعة مصدر الضوء (الشمس) فعبارة عمل لا تعني خلق من العدم لكن تعني أنه عمل شيئاً من شئ أخر وهذا ما عمله الله في اليوم الرابع حيث وصلت الشمس إلي شكلها وقوتها وإمكانيتها الجديدة كما نراها الآن والتي لم تكن متميزة بها قبل اليوم الرابع ففي هذا اليوم وصلت إلي ذروة قوتها وهذا ما يؤكده العلماء في أن النجوم تمر بمراحل نمو حتى تصل إلي الذروة وبعدها تبدأ قوتها في التناقص التدريجي حتى تصل إلي نهاية العمر حيث الانفجار والفناء .
3/  خلق الله مادة النور في اليوم الأول .....نور السُدم والنجوم والشمس قبل أن تكتمل فقد كان الكون في البداية عبارة عن سديم أولي أي كتلة غازية تتكون أساساً من غاز الهيدروجين مع قليل من غاز الهليوم  وقد أنقسم هذا السديم الأول إلي كتل وهي المجرات وهذه تجزأت إلي نجوم وكواكب تدور في فلكها وتبقي من هذه الأنفصالات المتعاقبة مادة كونية انتشرت بين النجوم وصُفت أحياناً بأنها سُدم براقة تنشر الضوء الذي تستقبله من النجوم الأخرى أو أنها سُدم مظلمة ، فمن المعرف علمياً أنه كانت هناك أنواراً كونية قبل أن  يعمل الله الشمس في اليوم الرابع ، والضوء الصادر من الغيوم السديمية كان يضئ الكون .
ما الدليل علي أن نور اليوم الأول كان مصدره السديم ؟ 
نور اليوم الأول مازال قائماً لليوم والدليل علي ذلك مئات السُدم التي تضئ بدون وجود شموس في مركزها فالناظر مثلاً إلي برج (أندروميدا) يري سديماً يشبه الضباب الأبيض باهت النور ولكن ي مركزه نجد ضوءاً فسفورياً دون أن يكون في مركزه شموس .
4/  النور الذي خلقه الله في اليوم الأول صار مصدراً للحرارة والضوء فالطاقة الحرارية هي التي تجعل المياه تتبخر من البحار وتسقط أمطاراً من الماء العذب اللازم لنمو النباتات، والطاقة الضوئية هي التي تتيح للنباتات عملية إنتاج الأكسجين اللازم لحياة الإنسان والحيوان .
5/  عندما كتب موسي النبي عن خلقة النور في اليوم الأول وعمل الشمس في اليوم الرابع فهو بهذا خالف اعتقاد المصريين الذين عبدوا الإله " رع " إله الشمس واعتقدوا أن الشمس هي المصدر الوحيد للضوء فلو لم يكن موسي قد كتب بإلهام إلهي لجعل اليوم الرابع بدلاً من اليوم الأول أي لتكلم أولاً عن الشمس ثم ثانياً عن النور ولكن موسي لم يفعل هكذا ، وجاء معلمنا بولس الرسل في القرن الأول الميلادي ليؤكد نفس المعني عندما قال " الذي قال أن يشرق نور من ظلمة " (2كو 4: 6) ولم يقل أن يشرق نور من الشمس .


----------

